# Ball pitcher



## CRUMMYKAT (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a Ball pitcher clear in colr has the fruit design and made in USA on one side and the other says Ball wide mouth and B3 on the bottom.It's a 32 oz. jar. The unique thing about it is that the handle and spout  are on the same side. Is this rare? Value? If it was purposely made this way what was the reason? Thanks


----------



## bobclay (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Crummykat,

 This is a half gallon size pitcher, made in the late 1980s by several of the Ball plants. But yes, yours is a mistake where the finish ring was put on the forming machine backwards and is worth more than the standard issue ones because of that. They are listed in the Redbook of Fruit Jars #9 as listing #369. The ones with the spout on backwards like yours are listed as unpriced, which means not enough of them have changed hands to determine a market value. But I saw one of these like yours sell on ebay a while back for $50.

 I worked for Ball at the Okmulgee, OK plant and we made some of these pitchers there. (But not the ones with the backwards spout, I don't know which plant made them) Another interesting thing about these is that the first design looked more "fruit jar like". Just like a jar with a handle like the Ball mugs we also made there. But that design proved flawed as when full of liquid, the handles tended to break off. So they were redesigned and one side "pushed in" like yours so that they were not symetrical, but stronger in the handle area. These may not hold the full half gallon like the others, but will hold more than a quart. They look kinda funny, but were much stronger than the original design.

 A very neat find and I'd keep it if I were you. They will only appreciate in value as there couldn't have been too many that escaped Quality Control and made it out of the plant like yours.  )

 Bob Clay


----------



## bobclay (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is a pic of both design types showing the differences in shape and handle placement.


----------



## CRUMMYKAT (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you, I picked this up at a local thrift store only becasue of it's uniqueness. Even the people who worked there didn't notice it was different until I pointed it out. I think I will keep it that was always my intention it will make a great vase and conversation piece. Thanks again


----------



## bottleboy311 (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw one of those pitcher once and thought Ball made them esspecally for left handed people.[sm=lol.gif] I didn't buy it because I am right handed.[] At $50.00, quess I should have bought it.

 Seriously, thanks for the info Bob.

 Lee


----------

